# July cold smoked cheese



## atomicsmoke (Jul 17, 2015)

We have unseasonably cold nights this summer. Not a bad time to smoke cheese.

15 kinds: Gouda, Gruyere, Jarlsberg, Saganaki, Greek kashkaval, Mozzarella balls and some inexpensive  local cheese.

About 15h smoke time (two nights).













IMG_20150717_094439.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## ndkoze (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, that is a lot of smoke for cheese!

How long of a rest are you planning before testing?

Looking forward to hearing the results from the taste test.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 17, 2015)

I won't touch most of it until after mid August, when we have an event.

Probably taste the Gouda sometimes before that-when the kids see it (they love smoked Gouda).

Forgot to say...a few pieces were smoked when I bought them. Liquid smoke from the looks. You can tell those ...they have a darker outter layer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 17, 2015)

And a no-flash view












IMG_20150717_094456.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

How do you like it with the long smoke?  15hrs seems a bit much? Do you not find it too smokey?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 17, 2015)

AK1 said:


> How do you like it with the long smoke?  15hrs seems a bit much? Do you not find it too smokey?


I agree.  Too smokey and you won't be able to taste the cheese.   Will be very interested in how this batch turns out.  I would give it a couple months + before digging into it.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 17, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I agree.  Too smokey and you won't be able to taste the cheese.   Will be very interested in how this batch turns out.  I would give it a couple months + before digging into it.


He said it was 15 hours smoke time over two nights. I'd assume he means 15 hours of time total smoking multiple batches.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 17, 2015)

One batch, about 15h smoke.

I like it heavily smoked. You can taste the cheese, does not feel like eating ash covered cheese. 

FYI: is not my first time.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Good to know. Thanks. I'll give it a try on my next smoke.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 17, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> One batch, about 15h smoke.
> 
> I like it heavily smoked. You can taste the cheese, does not feel like eating ash covered cheese.
> 
> FYI: is not my first time.


Wow.


----------



## dave17a (Jul 18, 2015)

Have to try thatlong myself. Do 6 hrs. myself and always readin everybody doing 2-3 hrs. Like it HEAVY.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 18, 2015)

I left them in the fridge, uncovered, before wrapping. Perfectly blended aromas of cheese and smoke.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

AS, nice job on the cheese !


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you.

Is fun smoking it, eating it but it sucks waiting for it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 4, 2015)

We enjoyed some last weekend.

One of the gouda wheels: Very nice flavour blends, melow smoke. Loved by everyone.

Used a Mozzarella ball for pasta (just fried some chopped smoked/cured jowl, then mixed with pasta and cheese). Was great too.


----------



## mfreel (Aug 4, 2015)

Lurking.  Once it cools off in Omaha...another few months...I'm gonna try an extended smoke on something.  Maybe some cheddar.


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 6, 2015)

we are having the same issue with unusual heat. I need to finish the rest of my cheese so it appears it will be an all nighter , the night temps are running 55-60 degrees

Tom


----------



## beefy bill (Aug 6, 2015)

What wood or pellets did you use?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 6, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> What wood or pellets did you use?


Beech+cherry (cherry pellets alone don't burn well in AMNPS).


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 6, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> What wood or pellets did you use?


I usually use Todds apple dust, burns cooler

happy Smokin,

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Aug 6, 2015)

I believe there is a long thread and a master smoker on this forum that does the same time (15or so hrs)  his/her smoker generator is 20 - 30ft away from the product and comes out great, you don't get that bitterness from the smoke, I will try to find the thread and I was going to plan doing this this fall. 

put the amps in a mailbox, 4" dryer vent metal tubing 20ft or so to a MES or Cardboard box would even work just for experiment?? 

DS


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 6, 2015)

driedstick said:


> I believe there is a long thread and a master smoker on this forum that does the same time (15or so hrs)  his/her smoker generator is 20 - 30ft away from the product and comes out great, you don't get that bitterness from the smoke, I will try to find the thread and I was going to plan doing this this fall.
> 
> put the amps in a mailbox, 4" dryer vent metal tubing 20ft or so to a MES or Cardboard box would even work just for experiment??
> 
> DS


My AmNPS is only 3-4ft away from the smoker. I get no bitterness in my cheese.


----------



## okie362 (Aug 6, 2015)

We are "cooling" into the 80s at night here so it will be a couple months before I can even think about smoking cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 6, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> My AmNPS is only 3-4ft away from the smoker. I get no bitterness in my cheese.


Thats great,, did not mean to come across the wrong way, I get no bitterness on mine either but I have heard people that do on long smokes with no distance from smoke generator to product. Yours looks great BTW  

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 6, 2015)

The color looks great, good job of taking your time.  Nice mix of cheese, definitely worth a point.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## mfreel (Aug 7, 2015)

alder pellets


----------

